# Entfernungsrechner nach PLZ



## raumbetreter (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Anfrage einer amerikanischen Umzugsgesellschaft bekommen. Die wollen einen Rechner auf Ihrer Website, der nach dem ZIP-Code die Entfernung berechnet. Weiß jemand, wie man sowas erstellt?


----------



## xxenon (20. Dezember 2004)

Jedenfalls nicht mit HTML =)


Ich würde mal vorschlagen eine Datenbank mit sämtlichen ZIP-Codes und den dazugehörigen GPS-Standorten anzulegen und die Entfernung zwischen 2 Punkten mittels PHP zu berechnen.

(Sollte, wenn die Daten verfügbar sind keine große Sache sein)

Damit kriegst du allerdings die Luftlinie =)


Wenn du reale Straßenverbindungen miteinberechnen willst, würde ich mich nach einem fertigen Service umsehen, dass das für mich übernehmen könnte =)

(Z.B. wäre eine Routing-Webseite denkbar, falls diese eine Schnittstelle o.ä. anbietet (e.g. SOAP))



MfG. xxenon


----------



## raumbetreter (20. Dezember 2004)

Cool,

vielen Dank, dass hört sich ganz gut an!


----------

